

JuliaCon 2014 Opening Session Presentations - karbarcca
http://julialang.org/blog/2014/08/juliacon-opening-session/

======
StefanKarpinski
JuliaCon (the first one ever) was a great event and I'm glad the videos are
ready to go up now so others can see these excellent presentations – there
will be more, but this includes talks by Tim Holy about the medical imaging
applications his research lab at WUSTL uses Julia for and some cool recent NLP
work by Pontus Sterntorp. Well worth watching for both scientific curiosity
and interest in Julia as a language and ecosystem.

------
silentvoice
I was a presenter. I wasn't entirely sure what I expected from the conference
when I submitted my talk, but I was really impressed with the breadth of
topics as well as some early commercial adopters of Julia. Props to the
creators and maintainers for making this a reality, you all have some serious
talent working behind the scenes and if that keeps up I see only good things
for Julia. I look forward to the next conference, and hope after people see
these videos they may be encouraged to come to the next one (how about
Houston? :) )

------
KenoFischer
Note that these are just the first three videos. As I understand the rest of
the videos are being edited and uploaded right now.

------
cormullion
Such a pity the audio and video quality is so mediocre. Python (David Sanders
Julia presentation at iPython conference) did it much better. :)

~~~
karbarcca
We're actually lucky it's this good! It was as good as our audio/visual dept
could edit it; we definitely didn't prepare as much as we should in this area
and next year will be much better.

